# Air Leak At Pressure Switch



## qtband (Sep 27, 2019)

I thought I had a bad pressure switch because of leaking air at the switch. <y compressor wouldn't shut off so when I killed the power, I could hear air leaking out badly under the switch. I replaced the switch with a Condor and the compressor didn't shut down untill about 145 pounds. When it did, air was coming out beneath the switch, just like the old one. I read some where that the 1/4 line from the head is a pressure relief line. I think that is the spot where the leak is. What do I check now? Is there a check valve in the head that I need to replace? I don't know. Looking for answers....Ken


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

*Air leak*

Ken,

The head pressure relief valve is designed to unload the air pressure in the line between the head and the tank after a fill cycle has been completed. You should hear a short hiss of pressure escaping the line after tank is filled and pressure switch cuts off the power, this is normal operation. There should be no leaking while compressor is filling the tank (relief valve closed) and a short blast after tank is filled and shuts off (valve remains open). If it keeps venting the tank air pressure is coming back through your *check valve* which is a maintenance item. There should be no air pressure in head or the line into the tank after a successful tank filling cycle, replace the check valve that goes into or is in the tank. The compressor owners manual will give you a part number to order. Check out this video: 




Stephen


qtband said:


> I thought I had a bad pressure switch because of leaking air at the switch. <y compressor wouldn't shut off so when I killed the power, I could hear air leaking out badly under the switch. I replaced the switch with a Condor and the compressor didn't shut down untill about 145 pounds. When it did, air was coming out beneath the switch, just like the old one. I read some where that the 1/4 line from the head is a pressure relief line. I think that is the spot where the leak is. What do I check now? Is there a check valve in the head that I need to replace? I don't know. Looking for answers....Ken


----------

